# Monark 5 Bar, parts is parts



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 24, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/prewar-bicycle-Monark-5-Bar-frame-forks-and-Crank-set-/231487714164?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e5be3374

pap
.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh well, at least its not an original paint bike.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 24, 2015)

He's got two of those frame/fork setups for sale. The other one is a little more "pedestrian" and cheaper ...





It's a 5-Barapalooza ...

pap
.

pap
.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 24, 2015)

This was posted several days ago http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?69855-5-bar-for-sale  This is one of the reasons why I'm not in favor of the CABE's format…if you don't see the thread today, then it becomes buried in the archive.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 24, 2015)

That's right. Those are the ones Carleton was talking about. Still very cool to see these around. Would make killer projects.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 24, 2015)

fordsnake said:


> This was posted several days ago http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?69855-5-bar-for-sale  This is one of the reasons why I'm not in favor of the CABE's format…if you don't see the thread today, then it becomes buried in the archive.




Oops, I should have seen that up stairs in that section. It really isn't even buried yet.

pap
.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 24, 2015)

may this beautiful bike rest in pieces

Nick.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 24, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> may this beautiful bike rest in pieces
> 
> Nick.
> 
> ...




That bike was beyond beautiful. What a heartbreaker.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 25, 2015)

I hope he gets stuck with the whole thing and no one buying a pieced parts beautiful bike like that He simply could have waited till spring and tried again to sell what a not nice thing to go to a bike that was really nice


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn..had a bad feeling it was that bike


----------



## videoranger (Feb 26, 2015)

some people love bikes, some people love money. I'm a bike guy myself


----------



## 123totalpack (Feb 28, 2015)

Nick, let talk about the entire bike. 
Sam
totalpackage137@gmail.com


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 1, 2015)

My dream bike! So sad.........


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2015)

At least it wasn't an original paint bike. I believe I tried to buy this bike a couple of years ago and thought we had a deal but the owner quit responding to my email? V/r Shawn


----------

